# Salvatore Licitra - Road Accident- seriously injured



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Tenor Salvatore Licitra, who is in intensive care after an accident on a Vespa, wasn't wearing a helmet and suffered serious cranial injuries.

More here

Let's hope the poor guy gets through it.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Tenor Salvatore Licitra, who is in intensive care after an accident on a Vespa, wasn't wearing a helmet and suffered serious cranial injuries.
> 
> More here
> 
> Let's hope the poor guy gets through it.


Dear God . . . and right on the heels of the news about JK's pending surgery.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Tenor Salvatore Licitra, who is in intensive care after an accident on a Vespa, wasn't wearing a helmet and suffered serious cranial injuries.
> 
> More here
> 
> Let's hope the poor guy gets through it.


It's likely he had a cerebral hemorrhage right before crashing his scooter. Not a good prognosis - in a coma and with pulmonary complications.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh wow, this is too bad!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

One of the best tenors of his generation, let's hope he recovers! Let's keep him in our thoughts; and please , please wear a helmet if/when you ride a motorcycle... (apparently he was not wearing one)

http://www.artsjournal.com/slippedd...-battle-for-his-life-after-road-accident.html

The Associated Press reports that the star tenor is still in a coma, and that his lungs have suffered considerably.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why you wear a helmet when riding a motorcycle. I hope he´s OK, but I also think, ever so slightly, that it serves him right for not wearing a helmet.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why you wear a helmet when riding a motorcycle. I hope he´s OK, but I also think, ever so slightly, that it serves him right for not wearing a helmet.


As I said here, he apparently suffered a cerebral hemorrhage before driving his Vespa into a wall, although of course his lack of helmet would aggravate the situation.

Whatever the case, let's hope he makes it. Although even if he does, I would imagine that with brain injuries like that he would have to give up singing.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Sad news indeed. Am sure we all wish him well and our thoughts/prayers are with him tonight.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> As I said here, he apparently suffered a cerebral hemorrhage before driving his Vespa into a wall, although of course his lack of helmet would aggravate the situation.
> 
> Whatever the case, let's hope he makes it. Although even if he does, I would imagine that with brain injuries like that he would have to give up singing.


Oh sorry Natalie; I didn't realize there had already been mention of the incident, already in another thread...

In any case, (as of yesterday) according to AGI, Licitra underwent a bronchoscopy. A CAT scan of his chest revealed pulmonary (breathing) complications due to to the injuries suffered.

A bronchoscopy involves the insertion of a tube into the bronchial airways above the lung, for the purpose of examining the damage to the lungs. Licitra's lungs were then cleaned.

On Monday morning, Dr. Sergio Pinaudi informed the media that the singer is going through a period where things are uncertain, and the unexpected could happen.

Apparently his condition, while still severe is thankfully stabilizing, but I'm now not sure if he remains in a coma.

His girlfriend who was with him, *was* wearing a helmet, and survived, largely unscathed.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the latest Update on Salvatore Licitra's medical condition from his website: (August 31, 2011)


Salvatore Licitra remains in Garibaldi Hospital in Catania, Italy, after his accident in traffic riding a scooter on August 27, 2011. Due to his severe head injuries surgery was necessary. The operation was successful. He is in a coma, however, in stable condition.

As the hospital declared for today, no changes were reported regarding the health situation of Salvatore Licitra. In consideration of the symptoms the actual condition remains stable and unchanged (bulletin of the hospital on August 31, 2011 at 11:30 am).

His doctor, dott. Sergio Pintaudi, previously indicated that Salvatore Licitra may have had a bleeding inside the brain, cerebral hemorrhage, immediately before the accident. This could have caused him to loose control of the vehicle.



The website will be updated as soon as new information becomes available.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us up to date. Certainly praying for him and his family.

The older I get, the more I realize, "you never know".

Tell someone you love them today.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

It seems like he lost the battle.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

omg, without words. That's so sad ...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Terrible news. I remember a report a few years ago when he stumbled on a curb in New York and seriously injured an ankle -- and yet took time to greet and sign autographs for some fans who had come to see him. Such a kind person . . . and now this.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Very sad....


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Too bad, so young!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

yes- very, very sad. Apparently there will be a press conference by the doctors and his family later, today.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

While this is, of course, a tragedy, it has to be said that Licritca contributed to his own demise. Anyone who rides a motorcycle (or even a bicycle) without adequate head protection is appallingly negligent. May this story prove a possibly life-saving lesson to others who might take such reckless risks.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG! Salvatore, RIP!


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh gosh....sad news today. He might not be everyones favourite or even Pavarotti's successor as the newspapers said but it is a tragic loss of life so young and gifted. I was pleased to read an article on Salvatore being the 'next Pavarotti' and it said something along the lines of 'He was simply him. That ought to be enough' . I thought that to be a beautiful statement and yes, we are often compared to others and feel pressure to be like someone else in looks, work, talent etc.

See the article

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur...tragedy-but-was-he-really-the-next-pavarotti/

I am looking at some videos of him now on youtube











My thoughts are with him tonight


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I thought that article in the Telegraph was terrible. Yes, the final sentences, 'He was simply him. That ought to be enough' was good, but the whole tenor of the rest of the article? NO. Between complaints about helmets, and whether he lived up to his potential...the man is dead, can we not just let him rest in peace and remember the joy I'm sure he brought thousands of people? (Not to mention, in that article, the INCORRECT mention that Kaufmann is having throat surgery, which he is NOT.)

Sorry, this has really gotten under my skin in practically every article I've read today.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so sad his fate was so cruel. I also feel the doctors have limited abilities to save lives. Of course, I don't know what was the medical condition that failed. Was it his brain edema/hemorrhage that went out of control, or it was a multiple system failure?
Unfortunately, this is not important anymore. I almost can't believe he died. Poor Salvatore! RIP!


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> While this is, of course, a tragedy, it has to be said that Licritca contributed to his own demise. Anyone who rides a motorcycle (or even a bicycle) without adequate head protection is appallingly negligent. May this story prove a possibly life-saving lesson to others who might take such reckless risks.


We can not speak of negligence because you must know that literally no one down from Rome takes the helmet and you also will not wear it if you would go, much less in Sicily..


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

slowjazz said:


> We can not speak of negligence because you must know that literally no one down from Rome takes the helmet and you also will not wear it if you would go, much less in Sicily..


Then this shows how ridiculous this machismo attitude is - it cost Licitra his life. It's about time Italy put its house in order over this - the rest of Europe has done it.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

The funeral will be held tomorrow at the church Parrocchiale Santo Stefano in Vedano al Lambro near Monza, Italy.

SL is sadly no longer with us  ; helmet discussion aside, I think our thoughts should be with his family and his girlfriend Huiling Zhu, incidentally a gifted soprano, herself- I believe they met in Hamburg, when she was still a voice student. Video of her can be seen/heard on youtube.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Sad. I've only heard him in a Met Ballo through radio and I'll rather not say how I felt about that performance now.


----------

